# Anacostia casting Jan 11



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

We will be casting today at Anacostia park 11am Lets go frost some bearings.
bob


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Alright! We are picking up degree after degree. The forcast as of 8 am: 37!!! Degrees instead of 30, sunny skys and wnw winds. That should be over the trees, not up the river. I will be there.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

That's a heat wave only 18 in Ct. and not going much higher. Won't see the 30's for about a week.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

see you there. 


DWIGHT


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

Hi Bob, Charlie
I will be ther aroumd 12am.
GOD BLESS!
Earl-DC


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

I WAS ON THE WEB SITE O500 THIS AM I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED CASTING AT THE PARK AGAIN .OH WELL I GUESS I'LL TRY AGAIN


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Thanks Dwight,Charlie,and Earl.What a great day of casting.For those that can't make it.You are missing a good time.
Dwight!You've got that new rod working.
bob


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

it turned out to be a pretty good day out
on the the field .the wind was not much of a problem , and when the sun came out it .
no cabin fever for us .

see you guys in a couple weeks .

thanks again, bob ,charlie and earl .

where are u ralph ,hope to catch you there next time.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

d, sorry to have to miss practice but i had a previous engagement. it is good news to here that new rod is helping you . i can wait to see how it is decorated.

ralph


----------

